# pot sizes for out door vs natural



## epicstuff (Oct 18, 2012)

how far will the root systen normally extend to?

what I'm wanting to get at is how big a pot would be needed to get near the yeild that growing naturally might make.

I was growing in i believe a 2 or 3 gallon pot but decided to move them outside for flowering I still need to move them every now and then so I cant get them in too big a pot.   here's  a pic what I've done is put  the 3 gallon pot inside a 5 gallon bucket .
1st q.  will there be much gained doing this or should I just re- pot the whole thing straight into the bigger pot.
2nd q.  will a 5 gallon pot even come close to emulating a outdoor grow or if I want to see some big result just find a out the way place and dig it into the ground?  I have a place but its quite sheltered from a tree.  what would be better keep it in as much sun as possible or dig it in a sheltered place.?


 This is a 'big bomb'  its suposed to give a really high yield outdoors  but I need to move them easily. right now its still very small dispite being 54 days old.. the poor thing was the only one to survive and was nursed back to health from what looked like certain death. ( left them in the sun as seedlings and they got fried.)


----------



## epicstuff (Oct 18, 2012)

having problem s uploading pics


----------



## randm999 (Oct 18, 2012)

Outdoors I use 45 gal. smart pots. I used to use the smaller pots outdoors and found that 45 gal. is the minimum size for replicating ' in the ground' type growing conditions. I have grown outdoors with 5 gal pots and got a decent yield from them ( about a 4 ft. plant ) and the 30 gal smart pots as well. But the root restrictions in a smaller pot make for a smaller plant. This is all dependant on what you feed the plants as well as strain of coarse, as I have seen decent yeilds from smaller pots with a strong feeding regime as well.


----------



## epicstuff (Oct 19, 2012)

Thanks thats alot bigger than I was expecting  that deosnt sound to movevable unless you keep them on a trolly of some kind.. geuss its all about finding the best compromize..   is there am equation that can be used to determing the increased amount of yeild  by the volume of pot.

 ie  each time you double the pot volume you increase the yeild by 20% or something like that? or is there just too many variables?

back to one of my questions  would sacrificing some sun by planting in a shady out the way place ( bareing in mind I'm in the tropics and the sun is blindingly strong) would the gain from planting in the ground be worth it? for its unlimited root extention.


----------



## Canelo_Kid (Oct 21, 2012)

In containers 45-65 gallons you can grow 8' plants, in the ground in a 100 gallon hole plants can reach up to 12', producing 5-7 pounds of cleaned buds.

I have developed three grades from sativa, Sonoran White, Sonoran Red and Sonoran Grande. My largest Grande plant exceed 12' high with over 8' bottom branches.

attached is an example of a 9' plant plus pictures of buds from the Sonoran strains.


----------



## Canelo_Kid (Oct 21, 2012)

epicstuff said:
			
		

> ie each time you double the pot volume you increase the yeild by 20% or something like that? or is there just too many variables?


I have found that height isn't everything, the total bulk is what's important. I get a 2 to 1 ratio of Buds to leave/shake per pound.

Most large palmate leafs first yellow and then fall off during flowering. Leaving all useable marijuana less the trunk and branches. Branches range about 35% of the total weight of a harvested plant. After drying and cleaning the weight of the Buds and leaf/shake equal about 55% of the harvested weight. Drying and curing the plants loose about 10% water weight.


----------



## Canelo_Kid (Oct 21, 2012)

Sonoran Grande Red

Bigger can mean better, very high THC content (22%)


----------



## ziggyross (Oct 21, 2012)

I grew most of my plants in 28 gal buckets this year. The tallest of these was about 4 ft. In comparison the one plant I did grow in the ground is over 9 ft tall.


----------



## Canelo_Kid (Oct 22, 2012)

If there is any way possible grow in the ground, outside in direct sun light. My plants were cultivated at 5,000 in southeastern Arizona, windy, monsoons and lots of direct sunlight. I don't add anything chemically to the soil, I just take two years and let the soil cook. I use horse stable cleanings, gypsum, chipped assorted yard clippings and soil, mixed and piled in 3 foot high mounds. The soil is replaced every year.

Plants need room, 6 to 10 foot apart. This year after plants started to mature I didn't water them from July 2nd until harvest in late September and early October. The Indica rich plants were harvested early in September. 

I have a legal growing area and have two Cultivation permits, next year I will have 4 permits as a caregiver and will grow up to 48 plants. This year even though I had permission for 24 plants after pulling the males and a few hermies I ended up with 16 plants.

Luckily I have about 1/2 acre fenced and protected according to Arizona Cultivation laws so my plants will have plenty of room.

*GROW OUTSIDE IN THE GROUND*


----------



## epicstuff (Oct 22, 2012)

some beautiful    weed , how you can wait 2 years ..


----------

